# Rotten Egg Marimo



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Shouldn't smell bad. I was cleaning mine today and it has a grassy smell if anything. Do you ever fertilize this one? Could be BGA.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, just it just sitting in plain tap water with non-direct day light. I don't notice any cyanobacteria growing on it.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like its starting to rot.


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

Seachem Prime.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

F22 said:


> Sounds like its starting to rot.


The inside? Cuz the outside still looks like how it was when I first got it Feb 6.



stanny03 said:


> Seachem Prime.


I didn't treat the water with Prime.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

cladophora algae which marino is a type, smells.

Or there's organic matter trapped inside that's rotting.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

The water turns a little light yellow too... Maybe my Marimo is peeing? xD Okay well, I gave it a good squeezing until it didn't smell and washed its bowl.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL, that's too funny Eden. If it no longer smells after a good 'bath', I'd agree with mistergreen with the organic matter trapped inside. I run mine under water every water change. Maybe that's why I never experienced that smell.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww, I don't really want to dissect him, but it does look like he has remnants of crevices... doesn't looks completely smoothly round like my other Marimo, that somehow blew up so there is a chunk missing out of that guy. Maybe I will have to surgerize him so I can see what is going on with his innards  Maybe something wrong with his algae kidneys or bladder.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Marimos are naturally hollow when they get bigger. If you don't constantly turn them, they can flatten. Also, it may be getting a baby. Nothing wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Aww, I don't really want to dissect him, but it does look like he has remnants of crevices... doesn't looks completely smoothly round like my other Marimo, that somehow blew up so there is a chunk missing out of that guy. Maybe I will have to surgerize him so I can see what is going on with his innards  Maybe something wrong with his algae kidneys or bladder.


Could it be a baby?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

you gotta squeeze them outa every week or so otherwise all kinds of detritus gets sucked up inside of them.


----------

